# Thanks to ClaudeK For His Doly Design



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

A special thanks to Claudek for sharing his great engineering talents on his dolly design for us Honda track owners, works like a charm. Been meaning to share my photos.

I used 3/4" oak
3" Colton casters with only the rear ones swiveling and lockable
3 drawer closer spring shocks rather than 2, needed to extra force to hold the ramp up, photo shows before the 3rd one added
My over all dimensions are a bit bigger but not by much

Enjoy my photos

David


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice modifications to your 1332


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Your very welcome David.
This looks really great. 
Btw, I like your LED light modification and placement.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

Oak, great choice. Looks great!! 

Where did you get the gas struts?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow. There are some serious man hours into that machine and dolly. Looks incredible!!! I'd love to see how you fabricated the mounting bracket for the LED light. Very nice work! Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Super job on that dolly. It looks like a piece of furniture! I like your mods to the Honda as well. Talk about some drift/EOD choppers there on the front!


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

Freezn said:


> Wow. There are some serious man hours into that machine and dolly. Looks incredible!!! I'd love to see how you fabricated the mounting bracket for the LED light. Very nice work! Thank you for sharing the pictures.


well, it's my therapy, my best friend of 23 years left me for greener pastures (guy from work) plus both my parent's passed, all this in less than 3 years. Boo Hoo for me

I used 1/4" aluminum angle to mnt to existing light mnt , then a pc of 8020 extruded aluminum for the post. Nothing too complicated, a hand saw, drill and tap, belt sander optional to a hand file

The light come with its own pivoting mount screwed to top of 8020


david


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words everyone

With the snow Buffalo got this year I'm glad I spent the extra money on this blower (almost didn't). I love it, starts in one pull every time, and I like Hondas philosophy of blowing speed for distance rather than volume. Makes clearing obstacles a breeze and still amazes me.


David


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

David, did you try to move the rear mounting bracket from where it is slightly forward?
It is hard to judge by looking at the photo if you have an extra room for compression this can give you better force to keep the ramp up.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice job, but it seems over engineered a bit. I just built the ramp into the platform and this works great for me. Nothing fancy! Probably a lot less invested.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Coby7, your platform was the inspiration and idea for all of this.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well glad people are improving on my simple design then. It's always fun to invent things. I'd rather do that than go to a bar


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice work with the Kreg Jig. I just lift the machine up from the handles, roll a Harbor Freight plastic dolly under and I'm done. Someday though I won't be strong enough to do that.

I actually have been thinking about side skids made from two by oak from pallets instead of HDPE. I already have scrap lying around. I may try that on my old machine with Ariens skids just so I don't have to drill new holes as an experiment. But that will be next winter at this point.


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

ClaudeK said:


> David, did you try to move the rear mounting bracket from where it is slightly forward?
> It is hard to judge by looking at the photo if you have an extra room for compression this can give you better force to keep the ramp up.


 Only on the 3rd shocks to increase leverage, didn't want to redrill and remount initial 2. Should have known that based on the increase in moment arm force.
david


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

common guys, your missing the point about trick engineering. gotta have a moving ramp its the cool factor us MODOHOLIC's crave
LOL
David


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

My better half (5'1"-120lbs) has no problems using it. After the job is done, She literally walks on the platform, put on reverse and the mighty blower rides on the platform by it self.
She admits now, that w/o she wouldn't be able to move the machine.


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

Claude, impressive workmanship. I am new to the forum, my 928 is on order. How does the ramp work on the dolly. It looks like some sized pistons (like those on a hatchback) were part of the design. I will need to build something like this and would greatly appreciate more details. Thanks so much.


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

Want to make one for me for my 28 inch Honda track unit. These look great. Nice job!


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

I do like your side skids, where did you get them ?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Arn't Kreg pocket screws great?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Grabber :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

grabber said:


> *I do like your side skids, where did you get them ?*


*^^THIS*, I want to know too.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Walmart or any auto parts store should have them.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

david less said:


> A special thanks to Claudek for sharing his great engineering talents on his dolly design for us Honda track owners, works like a charm. Been meaning to share my photos.
> 
> I used 3/4" oak
> 3" Colton casters with only the rear ones swiveling and lockable
> ...


That;s nice. I use a small pallet with wheel casters on the four corners. ******* version.


----------

